# Latest Purchase



## Sandyn (13 Jul 2021)

Been looking for sensible sized metal lathe for ages and finally found one locally. It seems to be a well looked after unit. Myford ML7 ,Serial number is from 1949. Came with two buckets of additional parts, 3 jaw and 4 jaw chuck, a full set of gear wheels and dozens of cutters. the only issue is the tailstock handwheel and thrust plate are missing, but I have the Myford lever attachment to move the tailstock centre. Haven't used a metal lathe since the 70's and of course at school, but I still remember the basics and the day a friend left the key in the chuck, started it and the key went through the window.


----------



## bourbon (13 Jul 2021)

Nice, I did exactly the same, I hadn't turned since school, but you don't forget the basics


----------



## Jelly (27 Jul 2021)

Nice find, obtaining one in such good condition for a reasonable price is no mean feat!



Sandyn said:


> The only issue is the tailstock handwheel and thrust plate are missing, but I have the Myford lever attachment to move the tailstock centre.



If you ever find yourself wanting one, Myford are still going (albeit from West Yorkshire, rather than Nottingham) and manufacture a full range of spares: Clickity Click.


----------



## Sandyn (27 Jul 2021)

Jelly said:


> If you ever find yourself wanting one, Myford are still going (albeit from West Yorkshire, rather than Nottingham) and manufacture a full range of spares:


Thanks, Unfortunately they don't have that particular handwheel, but it will be reasonably easy to make something. I've been having great fun learning to use a lathe again.


----------

